# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Truva Ve TÖrkler

## Ã¶ngre

Fatih Sultan Mehmet İstanbul'un fethinden sonra Truvanın intikamını aldım, Hektor'un intikamını aldık der. üanakkale'ye gider ve Truvalı şehitler hatırasına kurbanlar kestirir.Mustafa Kemal Büyük taarruzda Yanındakilerin duyacağı şekilde Truva'nın intikamını aldım der. 
Truva sanıldığı gibi yunanların değil Türk yurdudur.Truva Fransızca okunuşudur.Asıl adı troia.Britanya, Almanya, Rusya gibi...Yani Trolar ülkesi...
''Truvalılar ölülerini yakarlardı'' der İlyadada.. Eski Türklerde ölülerini yakarlardı.''üOk iyi at binerlermiş Truvalılar iyi ok atarlarmış.Eski Türkler ve atın önemi ve yiğitlikleri..''Truva düşerken kaçanlar arasında türciler vardı'' ilyadadan. Kimk bu türciler.
Kazıların şu an ki başkanı Alman arkeolog Manfred Korfman Truvalıların tunan olmadığının kesin olduğunu ve eski bir anadolu halkı olduğunu söylemekte.
Birde tahta at masalı var ki herkes bilir. 9 adet truva kazılarda bulunmuş üst üste kurulmuş.Tarihi ve arkeolojik kanıtlara göre 6. veya 7. truva savaştaki truva.ünceden tarihe göre 6. truva deniyordu ama şişmdi 7. truva deniyor. Sebeb 6. truva depremle yıkılmış.Acaba deprem sonrası yunanlar saldırıp depremin ardından işgal edip zaferlerine kendilerini zeki göstermek ve zaferin hakimi gibi bir tahta bir at masalı uydurmuş olmasınlar.
Savaşın tarihi M.ü. 1200'ler İlyadanın yazılış tarihi M.ü 700
Yorum sizin Hektorun soydaşları.

----------


## Boğduz-PeÃ§enek*OĞUZELİ

''Truvalılar ölülerini yakarlardı'' der İlyadada.. Eski Türklerde ölülerini yakarlardı.''üOk iyi at binerlermiş Truvalılar iyi ok atarlarmış.Eski Türkler ve atın önemi ve yiğitlikleri..''Truva düşerken kaçanlar arasında türciler vardı'' ilyadadan. Kim bu türciler?
Kazıların şu an ki başkanı Alman arkeolog Manfred Korfman Truvalıların tunan olmadığının kesin olduğunu ve eski bir anadolu halkı olduğunu söylemekte.

işte burası herşeyin cevabı.truvalıların ölüleri yakması da en büyük delil.

saygılarımla.

----------


## anau

Evet
Kulanıcı isminizi kısaltmamışsınız

----------

